# Do their teeth grow?



## puckfaery32115 (Apr 27, 2009)

Do hedgie teeth grow constantly like hamsters? 
My Tiggy likes to chew on my silver bracelet and steel ring when I hold her. I friend mentioned that maybe she needs to chew like hamsters and rabbits. I didn't think they did, my breeder never mentioned anything about it so I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

puckfaery32115 said:


> Do hedgie teeth grow constantly like hamsters?
> My Tiggy likes to chew on my silver bracelet and steel ring when I hold her. I friend mentioned that maybe she needs to chew like hamsters and rabbits. I didn't think they did, my breeder never mentioned anything about it so I thought I'd ask here.


Hedgehogs do not need to chew like hamsters or rabbits.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Hedgehogs are not rodents. As such a hedgehogs teeth don't continually grow throughout its life and therefore don't need to chew.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nope and when it's broken, it's broken.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As others have said, they don't need to chew to wear down teeth. You shouldn't continue to let her chew on any metal objects though. She could easily chip or break a tooth, which not only won't grow back, it could lead to worse problems such as infection.


----------

